# Plum Creek Stuff / cause I am a nice guy



## Gone Fishin (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Johnboy (Aug 1, 2005)

Who can i contact about some of the tracts?


----------



## Gone Fishin (Aug 1, 2005)

You gotta do a little work for yourself.


----------



## SBG (Aug 2, 2005)

Try this Johnboy.


Plum Creek leases


----------



## Johnboy (Aug 2, 2005)

SBG said:
			
		

> Try this Johnboy.
> 
> 
> Plum Creek leases


Thanks SBG, i contacted them yesterday.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 3, 2005)

*jackson county*

I bid on the jackson county lease 15.00...yeah right


----------



## fast eddie (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know for sure but, it seems like putting info. like this on this message board just drives the price you have to pay up. Considering you have to bid on these tracts.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Aug 4, 2005)

Everyone on here knew plum creek leases lands.  The info on their site was difficult to use, unless you were looking in a particular county.  I simply put it in a more user friendly format.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 4, 2005)

the Jackson tract is not in Jackson Co , it is in Heard co!


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 4, 2005)

*deer*

I have never known anyone that hunted in Jackson County very little if any hunting land available.  At least that is my experience.

The map shows jackson but the print out said Heard????


----------

